# crust punk, anarcho-primitivism, & the nömad life.



## Primitive

I think it would be a great idea to intertwine the three intersectionally, so i've done what little i can do at the moment and started a facebook group by that very same name, hopefully we can build somewhat of a community of like minded people there, share percpectives, good music, & stories. I just got it up and running today so if anyone who has facebook is interested please request and contribute to the dialogue. Again that's "crust punk, anarcho-primitivism, & the nömad life" group on facebook.


----------



## Primitive

Or share also articles, books, resources... Whatever really.


----------



## Deleted member 15262

Awesome thanks, signed up. Looking forward to reading your content


----------



## Brother X

Joined. Danke.


----------



## Primitive

*update* i currently changed the name of the group to "anti-civilization, crust punk & nomadic lifestyles"


----------



## nastynaty

Why the change from primitivism to anti-civ?


----------



## Primitive

oh just wanted to make sure that all anticiv dialogue is welcome, because there are anticiv percpectives that arent necessarily anarcho-primitivist, such as eco-extremism for example.


----------

